# 2004 Stargazer - battery upgrade? Is it feasable?



## tidzaboy (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi, has anyone with a similar van ever looked at upgrading the battery? As it sits in its own box, is there room to fit something with more amperage? Or has anyone fitted a second battery? If so, where/how did you install it?
just thinking what my options are and looking to pick up any ideas/tips from other Autocruisers...

thanks in advance

joe


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Hi Joe
I fitted an extra in a Large battery box next to the through the floor box. No alternative really but should be able to get 125ah in both









http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LARGE-BAT...Accessories&hash=item35b876d8d1#ht_5748wt_989

Check the dimensions I dont think the box above is exactly as mine as it says 325 long and I'm sure my batteries 330 long fit
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pair-12V-...s=63&clkid=6121045324386849862#ht_2297wt_1392


----------



## tidzaboy (Nov 2, 2007)

*battery upgrade.....*

Thanks for the quick reply Techno100, much appreciated. 
Thats a neat solution, you have done, and great for keeping the connecting cables short....
cheers, joe


----------

